# Telefonate aufzeichnen



## hagi2k2 (13. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,wollte
wissen wie amn telefonate am Rechner live aufzeichnen kann?
Was braucht man dazu alles?
Könnt ihr mir helfen? 

danke schonmal
cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Dezember 2002)

Gab es nicht mal Tools, mit denen man am PC telefonieren konnte?
Wenn du die benutzt, musst du einfach nur ein Recorder eines Drittherstellers heranziehen und das Signal aufzeichnen.


----------

